# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Pathfinder What in your opinion is the most capable Gunsliger-lite archetype for other classes?

## AnonymousPepper

By the title, I mean first-party archetypes or class feature selections for non-Gunslinger classes that are clearly meant to turn the character into a gun user, given the relative exclusivity of gun use. Usually, these subtypes grant one or more of:

Firearm proficiency, either with one chosen weapon or in general.
Gunsmithing feat.
Grit and Deed access, either as a unique package or by granting Amateur Gunslinger.
Dexterity to damage when using firearms.

I'd include things ranging from archetypes like Trench Fighter and Spellslinger Wizard and Holy Gun Paladin to class feature choices like Black Powder Inquisition to even Gunslinger Variant Multiclass (though I'm curious as to what anyone picking it would think it's most suited to be paired with).

By most capable I mean the best at doing what Gunslinger can do by default (and if it can do more, that's just a bonus) while still retaining what the base class itself does (i.e. Spellslinger is kind of bad at being a wizard for example). This is more of a personal preference question than an objective one.

I'm also, to an extent, looking to collate all the ones there are out there.

Inspired by discussions on tiering Gunslinger, and an observation on my end that Trench Fighter is just... better Gunslinger, combined with the general consensus that Gunslinger itself is a five-level dip.

----------


## Kitsuneymg

inquisitor can take black powder inquisition to get firearm proficiency and gunsmithing. Theres the spell slinger wizard too. They have to ban 4 schools, but that still may leave them the best gun slinger.

----------

